

ST Microelectronics $15 Cortex-M4 Development Kit - cnxsoft
http://www.cnx-software.com/2011/10/28/st-micro-15-usd-stm32f4-discovery-cortex-m-development-kit/

======
wmf
168 MHz, since I couldn't find that in the article. The price/performance
seems poor compared to 65-cent M3s, but the performance looks impressive.

~~~
qdog
This is $15 for an entire board, but it will probably take a bit of time to
get volume pricing lower. For $15 it seems like a good deal for a development
board and chip.

------
ChuckMcM
They recently sent one of these to me for free [1] as part of a promotion for
robotics enthusiasts. It runs DFU for its boot process, they have examples for
various compile system IAR/Keil etc but no explicit gcc support.

Looks similar to the NetDuino space although frankly I'd love to see a microSD
card slot for holding stuff rather than simply relying on the on-chip flash.

I'd love to understand the lowest cost HDMI compatible frame buffer interface
one could put on these. I've got an idea/application that I started
prototyping on a Chumby which would benefit from their price point.

[1] <http://www.st.com/internet/mcu/class/1734.jsp>

~~~
paulofisch
With an ARM11, HDMI and SD card, would a Raspberry Pi suit your needs?
<http://www.raspberrypi.org/>

ETA December at current rate and enough real world examples at the alpha stage
to be a cut above vapour :)

------
asmithmd1
That is a pretty great deal. Mouser has the chip alone in qty 1 at $17

[http://www.mouser.com/search/refine.aspx?N=4294966131&Ke...](http://www.mouser.com/search/refine.aspx?N=4294966131&Keyword=STM32F407VGT6)

------
kannanmr
Where can I order? None of the distributors mentioned in ST site have this in
stock.

~~~
anrope
Digikey has some in stock, but at $19.50.

[http://search.digikey.com/us/en/products/STM32F4DISCOVERY/49...](http://search.digikey.com/us/en/products/STM32F4DISCOVERY/497-11455-ND/2711743)

------
codehero
Do uboot and/or Linux run on this board?

~~~
sciurus
It has 192 KB of RAM.

~~~
Symmetry
But no MMU

